# Any non-pros in the Princeton/Plainsboro area?



## hxcadam (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking for people to ride with. I started riding the summer of 2010 and lost momentum toward the end of the season. Got a new job in 2011 and didn't ride much at all. Looking for some novice to moderate riders that wouldn't mind a tag along. I'm quite out of shape trying to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

hxcadam said:


> Looking for people to ride with. I started riding the summer of 2010 and lost momentum toward the end of the season. Got a new job in 2011 and didn't ride much at all. Looking for some novice to moderate riders that wouldn't mind a tag along. I'm quite out of shape trying to get back into the swing of things.


My wife and I just moved to the Lebanon area. If you're interested, drop a PM and we may be able to set something up.

Also consider checking out the Heck of Hunterdon RBR ride on 3/17.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

hxcadam said:


> Looking for people to ride with. I started riding the summer of 2010 and lost momentum toward the end of the season. Got a new job in 2011 and didn't ride much at all. Looking for some novice to moderate riders that wouldn't mind a tag along. I'm quite out of shape trying to get back into the swing of things.


Princeton Free Wheelers


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

Where the heck were you guys when I was living in Ewing and begging for riding partners???


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I live in Montgomery and ride in the Princeton/Hopewell/Lambertville area every weekend.


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Live in the Pennington, Hopewell, Princenton area and bike at least 1-2x per week. Moderate pace around 20-30 miles.


----------



## hxcadam (Apr 28, 2010)

Bump summers here. Semi got my legs back. Who wants to ride? ^_^


----------



## Blk_CAAD (Jun 28, 2012)

Live in Franklin Park and looking for people to ride with.


----------

